# Horror Movie Review: Resident Evil: Apocalypse



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

We find Alice just where we left her from the first movie; alone, half-naked and ready to kick ass in the midst of a devasted Racoon City. Then we flip ahead to hours before her escape from the lab. The Hive has been breached and the virus is loosed. All the creatures from the first movie are out, but there is another biological weapon loose on the city, and its name is Nemesis. It's open season on humans, and to make matters worse, The Umbrella Corporation has quarantined Racoon City, leaving the living trapped with the dead. Soon, there are few survivors, and they are lead by policewoman Jill Valentine and a super-powered Alice. The group is looking for the head programmers daughter who is trapped in the city, after essential personnel were evacuated. In exchange for her safety, the survivors are given a way out of the hell the place has become. Nothing is ever easy, especially in these type of movies, and our "heroes" are surrounded by all sorts of peril. Finally the coup de gras, as Alice and company find themselves sandwiched between Umbrella's Goons, Zombies and the monstrous Nemesis; with only few meant to walk away intact.

Overall, I felt this to be an entertaining movie. The action was fast paced, the horrific and sci-fi elements are all in place and of course, there is Milla Jovovich. There's homage even paid to George Romero's Dead films and *Return of the Living Dead* and it's sequel. Good stuff to be sure. If I had any real problem with the flick, it was that the action especially where Alice was concerned, was maybe a little TOO fast-paced, and things tended to blur. There were very, very few close-ups of The Living Dead, and that came as a bit of a let-down to me. For a movie of this type, it was amazingly less bloody than its predecessor. It's no less a visual blitzkreig for all that, and definitely worth seeing in the theater for the action sequences alone. If you're looking for a taut woven tale of intrique, it ain't happenin this time around, pilgrim; just the same story of a greedy corporation biting off more than it can chew with disastrous results. Just take it for what it is and leave your brain at the door.

Rating: :voorhees: :voorhees: :voorhees:


----------

